# pain upper right side, unable to walk IBS?



## luvmydogs (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone-I started with severe upper right pain in the gallbladder area in August (under the rib cage) and was unable to walk from the pain for 5 days. It felt very deep and sharp and was constant. Only relief was lying down.I went to ER on day 5 bloodwork, gallbladder ultrasound all okHas anyone had this symptom in that area and unable to do anything but lie in bed? The pain did not fully go away but I was able to function w/ mild pain for the next month. I still feel something in that area and can aggravate it w/ activity like vaccuming.So after this amt of time is IBS something that last this long and can cause that type of pain to not be able to even walk? Other tests just done:upper GI, and nuclear test on gall bladder no stones and function is ok at 68%.  It did state "a longer opacification time of the small bowel tha may represent mechanical or functional obstruction at the level of the common bile duct ampulla".Primary had discussed the loops and travel time being slower then normal and gas being trapped he was the on ethat mentiopned IBS as the potential culprit.I am scheduled for an endoscopy next week and reluctant. The GI doc did not mention IBS. Guess I need to elminate any other possibilities before IBS is determined.......I do get a lot of gas, softer stools and in the AM ther are urgency's to "go" Last night I had a very sharp pain for about a half hour but on the right side!*Main thing is the type of pain I had described typical of IBS pain lasting this amt. of time and actually being unable to walk?*Would be so grateful for those who can add their input~







K


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> It did state "a longer opacification time of the small [background=transparent]bowel[/background] tha may represent mechanical or functional obstruction at the level of the common bile duct ampulla".


I would ask the Dr if this could have caused the pain.Pain like you describe sounds to me a bit more GB-y than IBS-y.. Talk to the Dr.


----------



## luvmydogs (Oct 25, 2012)

I spoke with the GI today and the primary last week. Both said it was not a concern.

appreciate if anyone can add. Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

We really can't hon... IBS is a diagnosis largely reached by ruling out other GI diseases and disorders as it mimics so many of them. So you will have to finish all of th diagnostics first I am afraid. But keep us posted if you want.


----------



## Bobtache (Sep 5, 2012)

Its now 1.45 and I'm awake for the second night, don't know how I'm going to survive as I have work. (I was forced back to work on threat of getting fired on capability grounds. I too have excrutiating pain when I walk sometimes, and it can happen even when I climb stairs or carry something really quite lightweight. Funny thing is, the only Doctor who seemed to understand or appreciate it more was the guy representing my company, as he was most concerned about the intensity of the pain and thinks it has not been looked into enough. Anyway, two nights in a row, with the worst symptoms for quite a while keeping me awake, regular prescribed medications but tonite I decided to have two XS Tylenol about 20 minutes ago as if I don't get some sleep I'm afraid of what may happen. You are not alone is all I can say, Bob


----------



## Bobtache (Sep 5, 2012)

Would love to discuss this further with like-minded people!


----------

